# radius tool - turning balls - how to?



## opticsguy (Apr 27, 2010)

In need to turn some large balls ( 11" - 12" ) diameter and some 6 " balls.

Watched a few you tube videos and looks pretty straight forward. I need to make a radius cutter and a little unclear how to securly attach a cutter and yet make it adjustable. Any suggestions, photos, comments?


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

here you go, have a look at this

http://members.ozemail.com.au/~kjeeves/leady/ball/ball.html


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I have been collecting photos and plans of different style radius turners for the last few years. They are all basically the same with minor modifications. YOu need a pivot point centered under the ball. You need a way to hold and adjust the cutter. That's basically it. I believe there are plans for one in one of Mike Darlow's books. I'll have to look and see. The first one I saw was Mark St Leger's which was built entirely out of wood. A very simple design similar to what was pictured above. 
If the size of the ball isn't critical all you have to do is rough out the shape. Then put the ball between 2 cup centers and cut away the ghost image that you see. Rotate the ball 90 degrees one direction or the other and repeat. After you do this several times the ball will be pretty much perfect. Your first few will seem like it takes forever and the ball gets smaller and smaller but after a few runs you get better and it goes really fast.


----------



## rightuppercut (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a black lab that just won't get tired. When he was a puppy, he would ruin a tennis ball after 2-3 throws. So I decided to start turning wooden balls. I turn 'em between centers with ball cups. My dog's 7 years old now, and I've turned hundreds of 'em. The lawn mower don't like 'em though. 
I did make a jig that works with a router and a vac chuck, but I can turn one close to perfect using the cups faster than setting the jig up.


----------

